
Who's using AI/ML in Marketing? - hndude83
Hi everyone, we are currently developing a product that is making use of AI or Machine Learning within online marketing. I was curious to know who is combining those two areas already actively on an everyday basis. Thanks for your feedback!
======
tomw1808
We're trying a different approach currently and developing a new product too,
which is somewhat decoupled of our core platform here at
[http://www.newscombinator.com](http://www.newscombinator.com)

What are you working on if I may ask?

~~~
hndude83
We are trying to make insights gained by machine learning more accessible and
actionable. We believe that analytics doesn't necessary have to be in form of
dashboards. Instead, we are delivering insights right to our customer's
mailbox. Besides regular reports, we also provide more advanced services that
help to improve the order of content, adjust the difficulty of games, and
similar. More details can also be found here:
[http://try.goedle.io/kurt/](http://try.goedle.io/kurt/).

We are particular keen on getting to know how people nowadays make use of
automatically generated segments or make use of prediction within their
marketing.

------
tsaprailis
There's a startup called Persado that's using ML to optimise marketing.
[http://persado.com/](http://persado.com/)

~~~
hndude83
Thanks for the link! Persado looks quite interesting. I wasn't aware of them.
Have you made any experience with their content generation algorithms?

~~~
tsaprailis
Nope, haven't used their product, so I can't help with more details.

------
m20io
There is a company called [http://amplitude.com](http://amplitude.com) focus
on AI analytics.

~~~
hndude83
Thanks for pointing me to Amplitude. Do you know which of Amplitude's products
make use of AI?

~~~
m20io
They don't really use so much AI - They have a prediction engine for the
product called compass.

~~~
hndude83
Ok, cool. I will look into that product more closely. Have you used Compass
already?

